# So how well do you try to color codorinate your gear / clothes?



## Listheeb21

Solid color jacket, solid color pants. That's about it for me.


----------



## sook

I have colors that I like, but I give very little thought about how they go together. Last time I wore my regular black pants with a brown hoodie. Two people told me that was a fashion faux pas, but to me, I'll wear whatever is clean and handy and gets me out the door the fastest.


----------



## myschims

black pants go with everything
so i guess i match very well! haha


----------



## basso4735

I usually buy everything on sale so I'm not too picky but hopefully this summer I can pick up an obnoxious colored jacket so my friends can spot me easier.


----------



## agfracing

I never match but that is the look i go for... I have three pairs of snowpants and two coats. I just grab a pair of pants and a coat and go. They dont clash to bad, they are all solid colors except one of my coats. I just dont really care how i look on the slopes.


----------



## The Last Laugh

I will actually admit that im guilty of this. But then again, its how I dress when I'm not boarding. From baseball hat, to shirt, to nikes..it matches. Even when going to work..my suit, shirt, tie, belt and shoes. Gotta stay fresh n pimpin regardless of the occassion.


----------



## agfracing

Color coordinating is for skiers.
A sign i saw somewhere comes to mind. It said "one can not ski well unless one is color coordinated"


----------



## 51bombed

anyone else find this exact question being asked 999999x ridiculous redundant?

who cares what you wear, if you like it you like it...
you're on a board riding, your ride style and how much fun you have is what you should be worried about... it's not a runway contest.
Although if you're into that runway stuff you may find like-minded friends at Anorexia.com - Symptoms and Treatment for Eating Disorders 

wear what keeps you warm/dry/comfortable, and was is not going to restrict your riding.

You can match all you want, nothing against it, but why ask what other people think?


Seems to me people who ask this question are most likely the people that want to "BE SEEN SNOWBOARDING" or look like the "CAN SNOWBOARD" rather than snowboarding for themselves...

end rant.


----------



## thtrussiankid01

51bombed said:


> anyone else find this exact question being asked 999999x ridiculous redundant?
> 
> who cares what you wear, if you like it you like it...
> you're on a board riding, your ride style and how much fun you have is what you should be worried about... it's not a runway contest.
> Although if you're into that runway stuff you may find like-minded friends at Anorexia.com - Symptoms and Treatment for Eating Disorders
> 
> wear what keeps you warm/dry/comfortable, and was is not going to restrict your riding.
> 
> You can match all you want, nothing against it, but why ask what other people think?
> 
> 
> Seems to me people who ask this question are most likely the people that want to "BE SEEN SNOWBOARDING" or look like the "CAN SNOWBOARD" rather than snowboarding for themselves...
> 
> end rant.


ok then why are there different colors and varieties of identical jackets. All jackets with the same waterproofness are pretty identical and will keep you warm and dry. Then you can go and pick colors and style. When you have such a huge list of jackets and pants you can get the colors you like.
It gives people some variety. Snowboarding will only ever be about boarding for me but its fun to get some of youre own style out on the mountain. You get to express yourself more which differs this sport from soccer or football. And you say youll where anything thatll keep you dry and warm. If I offered you a 20K Ed Hardy jacket for $50, would you take it?


----------



## 51bombed

thtrussiankid01 said:


> ok then why are there different colors and varieties of identical jackets. All jackets with the same waterproofness are pretty identical and will keep you warm and dry. Then you can go and pick colors and style. When you have such a huge list of jackets and pants you can get the colors you like.
> It gives people some variety. Snowboarding will only ever be about boarding for me but its fun to get some of youre own style out on the mountain. You get to express yourself more which differs this sport from soccer or football. And you say youll where anything thatll keep you dry and warm. If I offered you a 20K Ed Hardy jacket for $50, would you take it?


you apparently didnt read what i actually posted before replying, or misunderstood what i was saying... I even double spaced the line in which i made my direct point.

"You can match all you want, nothing against it, *but why ask what other people think?*"

bold text to reiterate more directly what i was getting at.

Don't get me wrong, when i buy gear i get what i think looks good together that i think represents what i feel... like YOU said, snowboarding is a place you get to *EXPRESS YOURSELF.* If you're expressing YOURSELF, *why ask approval of others for what you wear?* <~thats what im saying. SOOOO many threads about "do u match, does this look okay?" just kinda seems to me like a lot of people just wanna be SEEN in snow gear so people might think they can ride; rather than wear what THEY want to wear and worry about riding.

make sense now?


----------



## thtrussiankid01

51bombed said:


> you apparently didnt read what i actually posted before replying, or misunderstood what i was saying... I even double spaced the line in which i made my direct point.
> 
> "You can match all you want, nothing against it, *but why ask what other people think?*"
> 
> bold text to reiterate more directly what i was getting at.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, when i buy gear i get what i think looks good together that i think represents what i feel... like YOU said, snowboarding is a place you get to *EXPRESS YOURSELF.* If you're expressing YOURSELF, *why ask approval of others for what you wear?* <~thats what im saying. SOOOO many threads about "do u match, does this look okay?" just kinda seems to me like a lot of people just wanna be SEEN in snow gear so people might think they can ride; rather than wear what THEY want to wear and worry about riding.
> 
> make sense now?


oh shit i did misinterpret you're post,my bad. But the question wasnt will this match that hes was asking if people try to color code their gear. This was more of a curiosity thing then asking if his ____ jacket matched his ______ pants. 
I see what you mean: people more worried about looking good on the mountain than looking good riding wise. But there are people for who aesthetics are more important than skills. Its stupid of them but there always will be idiots like them and some are bound to this forum and ask the "will these match those" question. might as well just give them an answer in your own opinion instead of writing a huge thing about how boarding is not about matching.


----------



## Zak

I don't really try to match at all. Just an old bengals jacket and black snowpants.
If it's particularly warm out, then i'll just wear a green turtleneck and gloves, sometimes my army ACU pants (waterproof).


----------



## Music Moves

I try... what do you think? Okay? I feel like my boots aren't matching enough... :dunno:


----------



## The Last Laugh

^^^^ftw!!!!


----------



## Chaos Theory

I never really thought much of what I wore, other than I usually tried to avoid 'ugly' patterns that will look dated fast, I don't mind obnoxious, just don't like 'ugly'.

My problem became that I ended up with most everything in black or shades thereof. On busy hills my friends complained that it was difficult to follow me as I didn't stand out, and on the hill I just looked like a shadow.

I made an effort to put some color in my regime so I bought hot pink pants and hot pink binders.

I lost a few pounds and sold the pants and ended up buying a black and white houndstooth pant (got a deal I could not pass up). Also sold the binders as they felt too loose with this whole 'shrinkage tech' thing. So now my binders are basically black again, lol but I wanted a winged highback and I got a good deal.

The only thing truly obnoxious now are my boots which are mostly pink - and hey, a brand new pair of boots for about 80% off retail I could not pass up! And my mom likes them!


----------



## bcasey

I try not to match aka "business suit" and I do not wear patterns. I have a plethora of jackets and pants of different colors to mix and match depending on the weather and how wet my favorite stuff is from the day before etc. Solid colors seem to be what I go for.. 
As someone else said... I get sick of patterns quite fast.


----------



## Grinsk

I don't really follow fashion trends or trying to fit into a style. I just wear what is comfortable/affordable. Although my jacket is a bright blue colour, but that is so my friends can spot me on the hill. Its much easier to spot a friend in a bright colour as opposed to black/gray that is always on the hill.


----------



## BliND KiNK

I've noticed that everyone snakes my pants schemes.. I do weird shit like plaid orange pants.. or the comic strip burton poacher pants... I'm thinking next season I'll go for green, yellow, or blue pants.. as those are my happy colors.


----------



## Inky

As long as my pants are a different colour to my jacket and there's nothing super bright I'm good. I care more about the cut tbh


----------



## Powder Keg

Not a whole lot, i usually just wear a black tee/sweater/jacket. And bright coloured pants, now their blue.


----------



## Music Moves

Snowolf said:


> Soooooo Sexy........


My little cougar said the same thing but I'm still a little self conscious at times...


----------



## Sendmeone

Not really. I try to stick with neutrals, but if the technology is only available in a brighter color, I'd consider it. Fashion on the mountain is not a big deal.


----------



## AWNOW

dual tone green jacket, blue, red & brown goggles, grey hat, khaki gloves, grey pants, black boots. All covered in grime. I look like a goddamned train wreck. :dunno:


----------



## Argo

I usually wear all black.... sometimes I throw in some bright yellow pants/black, maybe once or twice a year.... also have a red jacket I rotate through my black ones..... Im a fairly big dude so my family can spot me pretty quick.... not many dudes over 250 on the hill flying down on a snowboard....


----------



## TsEthan

I just wear what I like.


----------



## 150 man

wear what you feel comfortable wearing. Do your own thing...you don't wanna be a follower, be a leader


----------



## DaToast

I wear all black but my jacket which is a crazy color patterned jacket. It makes me stand out enough so my friends can easily find me. I don't really try to match stuff but I don't like getting gear that clashes horrible with each other. Also my jacket was really expensive and I am not going to spend a lot of money on something and be black. The most important things is get what works for you and go ride.


----------



## j.gnar

I have a blue/yellow airblaster jacket and some orange rome pants. On warm days I war a black hoodie...none of my shit really matches haha. Although I do have orange union contacts and last year a couple people made fun of me for having matching bindings/pants. I buy my shit on sale but it really comes down to whatever is most comfortable


----------



## WVrider84

Not much


----------



## jjermzz

thtrussiankid01 said:


> ok then why are there different colors and varieties of identical jackets. All jackets with the same waterproofness are pretty identical and will keep you warm and dry. Then you can go and pick colors and style. When you have such a huge list of jackets and pants you can get the colors you like.
> It gives people some variety. Snowboarding will only ever be about boarding for me but its fun to get some of youre own style out on the mountain. You get to express yourself more which differs this sport from soccer or football. And you say youll where anything thatll keep you dry and warm. If I offered you a 20K Ed Hardy jacket for $50, would you take it?


No, I won't grab Ed Hardy sh!t for free. Thats the last thing you need on the mountain, $90 cotton Hollywood t-shirts. I roc an UnderArmour(that I coped years ago when I had to work outside in the winter), and a tee, with my white Burton pants I found in TJMaxx for $40 and a brown Ronin Jacket also from TJ for $80. All my stuff was bought on sale on different seasons. Actually I didn't know my jacket was a snowboarding type jacket until 2 years later. I saw the google pocket, snow skirt, the glove clip and pass holder then I when I took on snowboarding and I was all set to go yo
.
The best sh!t about the mountain is the way I express myself is with my board not my clothes. Given I'm new to it, I got alot to learn. 

I don't get how anyone would worry about matching jacket and pants. 

Maybe the question is do you match your clothes to your style of riding.


----------



## SwissMiss

I don't I buy neutral pants so that i can wear any colour jacket, solid or patterned.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku

try to match but.... what ever is on sale is what i wear... so it never ends up matching


----------



## davidj

andy_d said:


> Curious - do you guys concern yourselves with color coordinating between all your things?


Yes, I try to color coordinate from the board up. Works nicely except when you buy a new board and its a different color. Then I have to throw/give everything away and start from scratch - bindings, boots, outerwear. So nowadays when I need a new board, I just cruise the manufacturers to buy a board that matches my color scheme. The heck with how it rides, but I look awesome board sliding all the way down (sigh) .

Geez I must be bored, can't wait for the snow to get here.


----------



## Jenzo

Being a chick, ya I do like to look good if possible. I try not to sacrifice function for pretty, like I would never wear a jacket too tight because it shows my boobs more or something.


----------



## orangatang

Usually just wear black because im to cheap to buy patterns and stuff. It usually works all the time for me, different board or not.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

Hell yea, I rock one piece suits.


----------



## Phunky

I semi go out of the way, but if you find a good deal then you find a good deal


----------



## orangatang

True, why pass up a good deal like a ski and snowboard swap im going to go to in like a week, get new stuff and a nice discount and last year stuff that is still wrapped up.


----------



## jyuen

I don't intentionally try to match...its just when I have 1 item of clothing in mind, I think i subconsciously pick things that work well with them.

that being said, I ran out of money after buying a new jacket this year and now i have to wear brown plaid pants with a black/orange/blue (solid colours) jacket...

oh well, i'll just have to shred like a beast to make up for the "fashion faux pas"


----------



## FacePlant4Free

davidj said:


> Yes, I try to color coordinate from the board up. Works nicely except when you buy a new board and its a different color. Then I have to throw/give everything away and start from scratch - bindings, boots, outerwear. So nowadays when I need a new board, I just cruise the manufacturers to buy a board that matches my color scheme. The heck with how it rides, but I look awesome board sliding all the way down (sigh) .
> 
> Geez I must be bored, can't wait for the snow to get here.


lol this just happened to me... I rolled with the Brown/Green scheme for the past 4 years or so. I just got a 2011 Forest Bailey Pickle - mostly white with blue/black/some green... so far i've sold the Burton Launch from my avatar that i got last year and used twice, along with my old board to a friend for a total of what i paid for the jacket itself last year - i'm probably going to grab a new helmet - i'll be getting a new white-ish jacket now - and who even knows what else...

do you see what colors do to me!?!?

then again, what's better than new gear?


----------



## pawel

I pretty much have everything black so anything matches to everything. lol In all honesty i don't care, usually buy whatever is on sale.


----------



## ecks

pawel said:


> I pretty much have everything black so anything matches to everything. lol In all honesty i don't care, usually buy whatever is on sale.


:thumbsup: Yep I coordinate whatever is on sale. I try not to buy pants or jackets that cost any more than 50% off original price. Though I am guilty of coordinating waterproofness between my pants and jacket if that counts.


----------



## boston

andy_d said:


> Curious - do you guys concern yourselves with color coordinating between all your things?


Mix it up - try to be original. Look for stuff people don't have - hate looking like everyone else on the mountain. But stick to basics too Pow Gloves, Spy Goggles, burton board -- mix up bindings b/t burton, flow and flux

sometimes just rock a snuggie


----------



## hikeswithdogs

I try to avoid back so friends can easily find me

My shit matches more than I am comfortable with, bought it all at different times and different places almost all of it on clearance. How it all ended up "matching" is anyone guess, may have to get a pair of yellow pants this year so I don't look like a poser when I'm standing around.


----------



## andy_d

You know, when i posted this last season I never expected to see people still responding to it heh. 

Anyway, I don't really pay much mind to color coordinating. Just prefer not so bright colors. If anyone cares, this is what I will be wearing this season (main outerwear anyway) 


*New Burton Grill Goretex pants...*











*Burton AK Stagger from last season...*











*Burton Process Snowboard 2011 in Blue / Yellow - though I may get a camber board for this season depending on how demos go*


----------



## myschims

Well I have black pants...so everything matches that.
I wear a lightish blue bond jacket with a white helmet, blue/teal smith i/os, black/yellow/orange skate banana.
of course I like to look good, you look good you feel good, its true. But I paid 40$ for my pants, 80$ for my jacket, 80$ for goggles, I never pay full price for anything. I just get what I like when its on sale, or buy it off people on here


----------



## crazyface

Yellow pants and sky blue jacket. red mittens and orange hat or blck helmet.

Rockin the fucking pastels. Shits so cash.


----------



## snowklinger

I have used old shitty gear and just got a new setup. The only reason to "match" is for technical reasons like the fucking awesome ziptech i got in my new volcom setup. pretty much all their pants and jackets have it, got some really sick goretex pants dayglo! and a black jacket.


----------



## grafta

snowklinger said:


> The only reason to "match" is for technical reasons like the fucking awesome ziptech i got in my new volcom setup. pretty much all their pants and jackets have it, got some really sick goretex pants dayglo! and a black jacket.


I'm def down with gear that works together to keep ya dry and warm... also down with the dayglo pant and sedate jacket thing. I'm rockin some bright yellow 686 pants with a dark grey 686/krew jacket, they work together nice technically (if very simply) too.

I'm also a fan of colours that people you know can spot. Good being able to find people you know on the hill


----------



## Jenzo

grafta said:


> I'm also a fan of colours that people you know can spot. Good being able to find people you know on the hill


/agree, when I was a lil grom just learning back in the day on the bunny hill a "hot dogger" going way too fast took me out. He hit me so hard it ripped the binding right off my baby sims board. Ever since then I have been paranoid of being hit from above. Hi viz is a good thing on the hill and roads! :laugh:


----------



## IdahoFreshies

getting the colors on my gear to flow is always on the back of my mind, so atleast for this season i am trying to somewhat coordinate it. white board with white/black bindings into my black boots with grey pants to my jacket which is blue and yellow on the bottom and grey on top up to my yellow/blue/white goggles to my grey hat. I think it flows pretty well actually. I just have to wait and see how it all looks on the mountain. So to answer the question basically yes, i do select the colors of my gear so it somewhat matches.( i am going to be having completely different gear this season than in my avatar from last season, so i wont look a thing like that at all this year)


----------



## 55Nick15

i like to stand out. and not really match.


----------

